# Potentially dumb questions from a 1st time overnight rider...



## Streak (Feb 9, 2017)

If I'm travelling alone, and book a sleeping car room, will I be the only person in that room for the duration or could someone else travelling alone be assigned to other seat/bed? To put it another way, am I booking the entire room or just the bed?

If I am booking the entire room, what are the policies on who is allowed to be in there with me? If someone in a coach seat said, "It's impossible to sleep in this cattle car. I'll give you X dollars to let me sleep in your other bed," am I asking for trouble by accepting?

For two people going from (for example) CHI to LAX in a roomette it's $420/person as opposed to $664 when booked solo. Are there any websites for people looking to travel together specifically to help defray costs? Because I'd be more than happy to buy earplugs to deal with somebody snoring for a couple of nights if it meant I could save almost $250.

Thanks in advance for any insight you folks can provide.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 9, 2017)

1) You have the room to yourself

2) You cannot invite someone to your room

3) The $420 is for the room regardless if it's one person or two. Two people will only cost $xx more than one person as each person is charged the lowest rail fare in addition to the cost of the room.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 9, 2017)

The room you buy is like a hotel room you buy. The cost is the same for the room for 1 person to stay in it or 2 people to stay in it.

That being said, any additional person must be reserved for that room prior to departure. In fact, coach passengers are normally not allowed in sleeping cars. That's why wou see signs on the doors saying "Ticketed Sleeping Car passengers only"!


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2017)

You booked the entire roomette and get to choose which of the 2 beds you use.

No, you can't 'sub-let' the 2nd bed.

Indeed you can use both beds, one at a time of course..

You could pull the top bed down to take a nap mid-day while leaving the 'downstairs' in the 'day' configuration.

The Train Attendant-Sleeper Car (TA-SC) should be more than happy to pull the upper bunk down and arrange the mattress/lines stored there for the lower bed for you.

You can invite other sleeper berth passengers to visit with you in your roomette.

The dining car is usually placed in the 'consist' of long distance trains as a buffer between the Coach cars/Sightseer Lounge (SSL) car and the Sleeper Cars.

Doing so aids staff preventing coach passengers from entering the sleeper berth cars.

I too travel in a roomette by myself.

I sleep in the upper bunk so the 'downstairs' is left in the 'day' configuration all the time.

A bonus is the using both bed mattresses in the upper bunk. Nice and cushy.

Plus Superliner sleepers don't have a window for the upper bunk so no lights from outside the train flashing on/off as the trains rails along at night.

The good news is the cost of a roomette includes meals in the dining car for 1 or 2 people - non-alcohol beverages, side-dish, main course, and dessert.

Three people can occupy a Bedroom and meals are included for all 3.

Four people (2 adults/2 kids) can occupy a Family room, including meals for all 4.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 9, 2017)

I have wished for an "Uber Pool for Amtrak sleepers" kind of service, either provided directly by Amtrak or a third party that allows solo passengers to put up their roomettes/sleepers up for grabs by other solo passengers to split the cost and prevent sleepers from going half-empty with solo passengers holding on to entire rooms.

It does not exist yet, but someone enterprising enough needs to make this happen.


----------



## jis (Feb 10, 2017)

I have sublet the other berth in my roomette usually for free and occasionally for an informal fee several times. I don't understand why a categorical statement was made that you can't do that. That is what Open Sleeper tickets are used for.

Although my usual preference is to not sublet the other berth and hog the entire room by myself.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Feb 10, 2017)

Before "ubering" to get a second passenger in the room, better check and see that some of us consider the upper bunk of the Superliner roomette to be more like a coffin than a bed. You have minimal room between the sleeping surface and the ceiling over you and you are against solid wall with no window. Plus the wall to the hall is very close so if you are the least bit claustrophobic, you will suffer in the upper bunk.

For young people climbing to the upper bunk is okay, but us older people simply don't have the flexibility to make that climb.

If you have a friend or acquaintance you would like to make the trip and share your room, go for it. But sharing a roomette with a stranger would be a nightmare even if a normal person.


----------



## ScouseAndy (Feb 10, 2017)

This is where cultural back ground comes in - other then North America and perhaps Australia (??) virtually the rest of the world would have no quarms with sharing a room with up to another 5 people let alone 1! And the top bed in a 6berth couchette is comparable to the top berth in a roomette and potentially more cramped.

As has been mentioned providing an open sleeper has been purchased then someone can join you in the room. Don't know if you can upgrade onboard though??


----------



## caravanman (Feb 10, 2017)

Despite my many Amtrak trips, I did not know there was an "open sleeper" ticket? How does one specify such?

Is it the same price as a solo booked sleeper ticket?

Although the top bunks are a bit restrictive, the option to lie flat is so much better than trying to sleep sitting up in coach.

Odd that, as I often doze off sitting up in front of the tv on my sofa... 

Ed.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 10, 2017)

caravanman said:


> Despite my many Amtrak trips, I did not know there was an "open sleeper" ticket? How does one specify such?
> 
> Is it the same price as a solo booked sleeper ticket?
> 
> ...


I believe the open sleeper ticket is sold at the price of the rail fare for the room. You have to call and then you tell them you want on open sleeper and give them the rez # of the person who's room your going to share. Then tell them where you're getting on and off.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 10, 2017)

Any sharing has to be part of the reservation prior to departure so the names are on the manifest for the SCA and the Conductor. If two Coach passengers wish to upgrade to an available room once on the train, the Conductor has the ability to sell the space using the satellite communications system available to the Conductor and the Engineer. The transaction has to be by credit card.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 10, 2017)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> But sharing a roomette with a stranger would be a nightmare even if a normal person.


I've done it on all the sleeper trains I've been on in Europe. Often with more than one person (most I've had is 5 people in a 6-person room). What I think most people are proposing & what makes sense is not what most people are fearing. You wouldn't do away with Closed Sleepers entirely; if you want one all for yourself you can book one. Alternatively if you want a cheaper Open Sleeper then that would be an option as well. I'd jump at the chance if Amtrak offered an open sleeper system; I'd even be happy if it didn't come with meals.



Lonestar648 said:


> Any sharing has to be part of the reservation prior to departure so the names are on the manifest for the SCA and the Conductor. If two Coach passengers wish to upgrade to an available room once on the train, the Conductor has the ability to sell the space using the satellite communications system available to the Conductor and the Engineer. The transaction has to be by credit card.


The devices OBS use to book your tickets, is the same that they use to scan your tickets; and is really just an iPhone. It uses standard cell towers, like your phone does. The difference is that the conductor can book you a room & the phone will hold onto the data until it gets a signal & then send it. Whereas if you just use the Amtrak App on your phone (or the website) you have to wait around until you get signal then buy your tickets.

peter


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 10, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Any sharing has to be part of the reservation prior to departure so the names are on the manifest for the SCA and the Conductor. If two Coach passengers wish to upgrade to an available room once on the train, the Conductor has the ability to sell the space using the satellite communications system available to the Conductor and the Engineer. The transaction has to be by credit card.


While this is technically correct,most Conductors do NOT want to do on board upgrades,they'll tell you to get on your phone/device and do it yourself or else that you should have booked in advance!( and if they did do it you'd pay the Highest Buckets, no deals aboard the train anymore!)

In one word, Lazy!


----------



## Triley (Feb 10, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > Any sharing has to be part of the reservation prior to departure so the names are on the manifest for the SCA and the Conductor. If two Coach passengers wish to upgrade to an available room once on the train, the Conductor has the ability to sell the space using the satellite communications system available to the Conductor and the Engineer. The transaction has to be by credit card.
> ...


Wrong as well. Conductors have no way to accept credit cards any more. The company has recalled all conductor credit card machines, so it is cash only. So as far as calling a conductor lazy for not wanting to handle the procedure? That's just....
If the passenger wants to pay cash, the conductor has no choice but to call and find what the current fare would be, and have the room pulled from the inventory. If it's a credit card sale, the passenger has no choice but to call and do it themselves.

I wish folks would reference their blue books before fully understanding the procedure, and saying negative things about the crew!

Sorry, I also meant to tag Peter in this post too.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 10, 2017)

Hate to disagree with an Excellent OBS Triley , but I personally have heard several Conductors in the past year ( on different Routes) say and do what I mention in my post when passengers asked about upgrading while on the train!(I didn't know anything about the info in re Credit Cards,Cash etc. )

I consider this dereliction of duty and laziness on the part of these Conductors,not All! YMMV


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 10, 2017)

ScouseAndy said:


> This is where cultural back ground comes in - other then North America and perhaps Australia (??) virtually the rest of the world would have no quarms with sharing a room with up to another 5 people let alone 1!


In my experience, there are shared sleeping car rooms in Australia, at least on the Sydney-Melbourne service -- my experience came at a slow time of year, though, so I ended up not having to share.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 10, 2017)

PerRock said:


> I'd jump at the chance if Amtrak offered an open sleeper system; I'd even be happy if it didn't come with meals.


THIS! I would LOVE to have a Basic Sleeper option on Amtrak, like it is offered on trains in Europe and Asia. I don't need the privacy of entire room to myself, I don't even want complimentary meals. All I want is a flat bed to sleep at night. Makes train journeys 10x more comfortable and fun. I've done tons of overnight journeys in India in open-plan sleepers and would jump at every opportunity to do again.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 13, 2017)

Seems in this country everyone wants their privacy. Like the 8 foot solid privacy fences so they don't see or have to interact with people. I enjoy the train, especially eating in the DC where every meal is a different group of people from a different part of the country or the world. The only time I really need the privacy of my room is when I am traveling on business and I have consultation documents to write on my laptop with notes spread out. (I avoid flying if possible) I remember long ago Pullman Berths, I think Via Rail still has them, Coach facing seats during the day, upper and lower berths at night. We would travel over night between Pittsburgh and New York.


----------



## chakk (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes, you can still book an upper or lower berth in an open section on Via Rail's Canadian. Complete with the heavy curtains seen in old movies. This type of accomodation also has the most comfortable mattress on the train


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 27, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> The Conductor has the ability to sell the space using the satellite communications system available to the Conductor and the Engineer. The transaction has to be by credit card.


 The only satellite communications system I'm aware of is the one that periodically transmits current location and locomotive performance. It's similar to preventive maintenance and progress tracking systems used in commercial trucking and yellow iron vehicles and is not intended to perform financial transactions.



Triley said:


> If the passenger wants to pay cash, the conductor *has no choice**[/i]** but to call and find what the current fare would be, and have the room pulled from the inventory. If it's a credit card sale, the passenger has no choice but to call and do it themselves.*


*
I've been riding Amtrak a long time and in my experience the conductors do indeed have the choice of simply refusing to check availability or refusing to perform an upgrade. How much time do you spend on the LD network as a standard revenue passenger? Sometimes the revs know more than the non-revs when it comes to practical experiences.*


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 27, 2017)

Amtrak had the Qualcomm mobile data system system installed with keyboards in the cab and in the crew car. If you look at the top of the P42 from above you will see a white dome. Inside this dome is a rotating clam-shell that is constantly communicating with the Qualcomm transponders on several satellites. Amtrak can send text messages to the Engineer any place except in tunnels or stations where they are covered. Amtrak has predefined forms that either the Engineer or Conductor could fill out to report information or make an inquiry. The Conductor could inquire if what looked like available rooms were actually open to be sold. If the Conductor sold the room it was reported to the computer via this system so Reservations would not sell the room,

I just remembered that sold their Omni-traks system but there have not been an operational changes. As of 2011, Amtrak was still using this system installed in 1995, since it is mentioned in the 800 page manual.


----------



## jis (Feb 27, 2017)

Are they actually still using it other than the Omnitrak part? Is it capable of hooking into the credit card clearing system to actually carry out a financial transaction? Just curious....


----------



## Ryan (Feb 27, 2017)

A quick review of the current an past Blue Books and the procedures for conducting an onboard upgrade indicate that the system has never been used for that (unless it was pre-2011). Conductors are to call a dedicated phone number to confirm availability (and price today, since rooms go at the current rate). The customer can then pay cash or use a credit card run through the conductor's handheld device.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2017)

Where can I download a copy of the current blue book?


----------



## PerRock (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's v.8, it's the most recent one I have. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwoszLS0nWxPOGRfeXUtcllyak0

peter


----------



## seat38a (Mar 1, 2017)

Texan Eagle said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > I'd jump at the chance if Amtrak offered an open sleeper system; I'd even be happy if it didn't come with meals.
> ...


Yeah, your probably in the minority in the US when it comes to sharing with strangers. People freak out about having to sit with people they don't know in the dining car, let alone get nasty about giving up the seat next to them on a full train. Americans are about personal privacy. Same thing goes for on ships and ferries. Cabins in the US are sold to the individual/family and the the rest of the world shared. Same goes for hostels. Popular around the world but not so much here.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 1, 2017)

Its difficult to get people in business who know each other to share a hotel room. When the VP of our company suggested that the company bring all the Project Managers across the country to the home office for a week long training session, he suggested that instead of getting almost 100 rooms, have people double up using 2 bed hotel rooms. The up roar was unbelievable. There were threats of filing a law suit against the company. Couples today don't even want someone else at home using their sink. My wife and I and our three kids share one bathroom with one sink. We had a waist high chain link fence for the dog, but all the neighbors talked to each other and watch each others homes, but today, home buyers want solid 6 to 8 foot privacy fences. They are afraid someone next door might see them. The rest of the world will share, get to know each other, help each other, enjoy the opportunity to meet new people.


----------



## seat38a (Mar 1, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Its difficult to get people in business who know each other to share a hotel room. When the VP of our company suggested that the company bring all the Project Managers across the country to the home office for a week long training session, he suggested that instead of getting almost 100 rooms, have people double up using 2 bed hotel rooms. The up roar was unbelievable. There were threats of filing a law suit against the company. Couples today don't even want someone else at home using their sink. My wife and I and our three kids share one bathroom with one sink. We had a waist high chain link fence for the dog, but all the neighbors talked to each other and watch each others homes, but today, home buyers want solid 6 to 8 foot privacy fences. They are afraid someone next door might see them. The rest of the world will share, get to know each other, help each other, enjoy the opportunity to meet new people.


I won't share a hotel room with friends either. For me, I need a place to get away from the clowns, and not be stuck with them 24 hours. I wouldn't put up with sharing hotel rooms at company events either. I don't think most companies do that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 1, 2017)

Professional Sports Teams,Wal-Mart and Bain Capital (Mitt Romney)used to make overnight business travelers share rooms.

Thanks to strong Unions, Pro Athletes no longer travel in Steerage, but Im not sure about Waly and Mitt World now days?

Any Big Companies still do this?


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2017)

seat38a said:


> Americans are about personal privacy.


But people use cell phones and the Internet.


----------



## jis (Mar 6, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Professional Sports Teams,Wal-Mart and Bain Capital (Mitt Romney)used to make overnight business travelers share rooms.
> 
> Thanks to strong Unions, Pro Athletes no longer travel in Steerage, but Im not sure about Waly and Mitt World now days?
> 
> Any Big Companies still do this?


Many fixed that problem by cutting their travel budget to zero and giving everyone a headset to attach to their laptops to Skype away


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 6, 2017)

HR plus Legal advised several companies I know to make the move to single rooms. Motorola used to have retreats where a corporate house would be rented on a lake or in the mountains. There were several beds in each bedroom. Each team was assigned a meal, there would be presentations in the morning, teams building in the afternoon, plus boating or golfing or both. My friends at Motorola told me several years ago, these retreats were eliminated by HR based on personal privacy, personal hygiene, and potential sexual orientation issues. My friends said everyone always enjoyed these 5 day getaways, for the friendships, the educational aspect, and the opportunity to become more team oriented, AND just the fun of getting away from the offices..


----------

